# Why am I getting lines in my epson 2720



## younglegend77 (May 19, 2021)

I just bought the sublimation printer and the first few logos I printed had lines in them it doesnt seem like its happening to black but whatever has color lines will appear throught the design can someone please help me!!! Im also new to the whole tshirt thing so I need tons of help lol, Ty


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

First thing is print a nozzle check to see if any are blocked. If so, run a cleaning cycle and then check again.

If the nozzles check out, then tweak your print settings. Turn off High Speed. Set Quality to the maximum possible (this various depending on the paper type selected). I forget what the button is named, but got to click the Advanced or More or something like that to invoke the Quality dialog where you can set the Quality to maximum.


----------



## younglegend77 (May 19, 2021)

I did the nozzle check ran cleaning check had to repeat that about 3 times and that worked I appreciate the info they make this tshirt **** look so easy when its really not at first anyways lol I have seen diferent people doing diferent things so I have a few more questions do I need to put paper inside the tshirt then press the logo I tried to press one but the image went right through the tshirt onto my heat press pad lol showed up kind of good on that but not on the tshirt lol any info would be appreciated


----------

